# Jerks in a boat



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Michigander1 said:


> Funny you show bring that up about going threw holes being fished.I myself always get close to the fishermen not to disturbed there hole.If i can.I let them know as i pass.But alot of guys that are hard core Steelhead fishermen say they rather for me go threw the hole.I just do what i think is right and pass slow.Buts that is true about laying some lines right in front of guys flying :lol:.I would for sure.Better then rocks .Cast right infront of them 30 ft before they get there.Its there motor ,Mich


actually we would throw at the operator,, not the motor,,,


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If a boat came "flying" up the Huron, I would be able to hear it coming from quite a distance away. If I was fishing in just boots, standing on rocks right at water level, I would probably step up to a higher position before that boat got to me. Not justifying a rude boater, I'm just saying............
Common sense goes a long way.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> If a boat came "flying" up the Huron, I would be able to hear it coming from quite a distance away. If I was fishing in just boots, standing on rocks right at water level, I would probably step up to a higher position before that boat got to me. Not justifying a rude boater, I'm just saying............
> Common sense goes a long way.


 Good thinking.All this stuff about throwing things at boaters is only going to get someone hurt.I know a few guys that dont give a crap about much on the river.You throw something at them or anyone i really would not blame them for what they do.Telling them to slow down should be good.Like i said make a habit of eyeing the MC numbers.Be Safe Mich


----------



## gibsalmon (Nov 17, 2008)

Much of this thread is plain ole fashioned common sence and respect for other people. You dont throw stuff at boaters. Boaters dont try to swamp people. If you see a boat coming, make evasive manuvers. Same if your in a boat and see shore fisherman. Is this really that hard to get a grasp on? How much fun is it to swamp someone or hook them or their boat. If your that angry when this situation arrises, maybee your there for the wrong reasons. Boater do not want to see anyone hurt or wet anymore than a shore fisherman wants to hook someone in the neck. Lets all try to act like SPORTSMEN out there, Is that so hard?


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

gibsalmon said:


> Much of this thread is plain ole fashioned common sence and respect for other people. You dont throw stuff at boaters. Boaters dont try to swamp people. If you see a boat coming, make evasive manuvers. Same if your in a boat and see shore fisherman. Is this really that hard to get a grasp on? How much fun is it to swamp someone or hook them or their boat. If your that angry when this situation arrises, maybee your there for the wrong reasons. Boater do not want to see anyone hurt or wet anymore than a shore fisherman wants to hook someone in the neck. Lets all try to act like SPORTSMEN out there, Is that so hard?


----------



## Migunner (Mar 28, 2008)

Rupestris said:


> Completely unrelated to slow boating but, my brother-in-law threw a crumpled up McDonalds bag at his ex wife during one of their arguments. While the police were walking him out of the house in cuffs they told him "next time, make it a brick - you're in just as much trouble".
> 
> It is assault and fishing isn't easy with cuffs on.
> 
> my boat doesn't move that fast but I still slow down whenever someone is on the shore. I'm not in that big of a hury to get there or get out once I amt there.


FYI Throwing rocks would be battery, that is, if they hit their target. Not a good idea to for anyone to throw rocks at anything, that could escalate very quickly.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Migunner said:


> FYI Throwing rocks would be battery, that is, if they hit their target. Not a good idea to for anyone to throw rocks at anything, that could escalate very quickly.


 
throwing a rock would be an assualt, hitting them would be battery,
the mcdonalds bag was in a domestic assualt case, throwing or demonstating violence in a domestic situation will get you locked up, throwing anything while arguing with the wife/GF/BF/ Brother/ ect will get you locked up and you will lose the right to possess a firearm FOREVER !!!!! not debatable, not revockable, "Domestic violence" is a premenant charge. carefull when you "fight"


----------



## johnny-b-good (Oct 20, 2008)

For what it is worth:

[SIZE=-1] *HURON RIVER, CHANNELS AND BAYOUS - R281.782.3 - Slow--no wake speed.*
3. On the waters of the Huron river and the natural and artificial channels and bayous in sections 23, 24, and 25, P.C. 636, town 5 south, range 10 east, Brownstown township, Wayne county, an operator of a vessel shall not exceed a slow--no wake speed, which means a very slow speed thereby the wake or wash created by the vessel would be minimal.
[/SIZE]
From the DNR website
Johnny-B-Good


----------



## bassnbrian (Mar 28, 2009)

courtesy is a two way street for shore vs boaters.

I have been fishing from my kayak in the same area as shore bound guys.

I was there first, I was well out of casting range of all the guys on shore.

Once I started catching fish...here comes some bonehead who sets up directly across from me on shore and ties on a HUGE spoon and whips it straight at me....repeatedly. (since we were catching white bass...i dont know what the dude was expecting his giant spoon to get him)

I did nothing at the time...except yell (which earned me "the bird") but if that happens again...Im taking some sort of action.


boaters gotta stay outa casting range and go slow for the benefit of the shore bound guys...but the shore bound fellows need to extend some courtesy as well.


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

actually if you can get numbers pic etc..and depending on the co or whoever shows up..maybe hunter/fisher harrassment..there are people that do that just to piss off shore fisherman.. so if you are one of those boaters and happen to get a rock through the window.. oh well.. live and learn i guess..


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

This thread has run its course. Breaking out windows is illegal, and a trashy thing to do in general. Grow up.


----------

